# Simple 12 volt delay for headlight problem



## Ektus (Feb 15, 2011)

I could envision various solutions for your problem. One would be to simply add a buzzer between "Key on ACC" and the headlights after the normal light switch. That one would buzz continuously if either the key is off and the lights on, or vice versa 

For your time delay, check out the company "Finder". Type 80.11 - On-delay, multi-voltage should do the trick.

Data sheet:
http://www.finder.de/comuni/pdf/S80EN.pdf

Those devices are available at big vendors like Reichelt, Conrad and more.


Regards
Ektus.


----------



## KiwiEV (Jul 26, 2007)

Ektus said:


> I could envision various solutions for your problem. One would be to simply add a buzzer between "Key on ACC" and the headlights after the normal light switch. That one would buzz continuously if either the key is off and the lights on, or vice versa
> 
> For your time delay, check out the company "Finder". Type 80.11 - On-delay, multi-voltage should do the trick.
> 
> ...


Lovely, will investigate those now! Thanks very muchly.
I've also found this eHow article here which seems simple enough too.
Now I've just got to find a place to buy an LED and a capacitor in Slovakia... Hmm.


----------



## ws64play (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi, What do you think about adding a "T" to the engine oil pressure port and then connecting an additional oil pressure switch to energize a relay to turn the lights on when the engine is running and when the engine is off, no oil pressure the switch is open and the lights will be off?

Have a Great EVening,
Wayne A
www.waynesev.com


----------



## mora (Nov 11, 2009)

How about wiring a buzzer between lights and switch which operates your indoor lights when you open a door? So if you have headlights on and you open a door the buzzer sounds. No re-wiring and you can't forget your headlights on anymore.


----------



## madmike8 (Jun 16, 2011)

Search "time delay relay 12v" on ebay and take your pick...


----------



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

It is unclear to me why you care about turning off the lights when you are cranking the motor. When the voltage sags during cranking it is probably only pulling 5 or 6 amps. An insignificant amount compared to the cranking amps.


----------



## KiwiEV (Jul 26, 2007)

All good points, and the oil pressure idea is a really interesting one! 
Dougngraham, you have a point. With headlights and tail lights on the batterie's only drawing maybe 120 watts / 10 amps so I think I'll just wire the headlight switch off the Ignition power after all.


----------

